# DDR2-800 mhz CL4 or CL5 with Q6600 and Asus P5E



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi


Can you suggest with what CL memory to go. I know that CL4 is a bit faster, but how much? Is it a big difference to CL5?
I'm asking this because I could get two 2GB sticks from apacer or 4 sticks by corsair (to get total 4GB of RAM). Here's the thing, if I put all for modules in, I'm pretty limited afterwards if I want to add more RAM. So in this case I would go with CL5, but still how does this affect the performance?

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are running 32bit it will not see 4g of ram 2g should be more than enough unless you are into highend graphics editing


----------



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

dai said:


> if you are running 32bit it will not see 4g of ram 2g should be more than enough unless you are into highend graphics editing


That's exactly what I do. :wink:

And I know about the 32bit OS RAM issue. Maybe in one year I'll upgrade to 64-bit thats why I'm thinking that it would be good to have some RAM slots empty. But I'm not sure, so the question remains ... cl4 or cl5?

Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Always lower for latency, so if you can get CL4 then go for that. If price is a barrier then go for the CL5 if it allows you to get 2X2G stick, there is always a chance you can lower the timing anyway ( well you can try ).
I run my corsair 5-5-5-15 @ 4-4-4-12 with no problems.
If you set a lower timing and the board will not post then just reset the cmos and leave it at stock speed.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

CAS4 alone won't improve any practical performance over CAS5 realistically. You'll need to lower at least one of the rest of the timings to get an improvement, and then it'll be better. tWTP, tRTP, tRP, tRFC and PL will get you biggiest perfromance gains. The lower, the better.


----------

